# tadpoles



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 21, 2004)

hi all,
i went out in my back yard this morning and in my pond there is some tadpoles (they could be green tree frogs or toads both are around)
what i wanted to know can i keep them in a tank or not, do i let park& w. know or are the like reptiles and you just cant take them you have to buy them etc from a breeder? 

Thanks heaps
ashley


----------



## Dicco (Aug 21, 2004)

You can keep wild tadpoles but when they grow into frogs you must release them.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 21, 2004)

You'd better check qld's laws, it's not legal in NSW unless you're an educational institute.


----------



## Tommo (Aug 21, 2004)

dont worry about the laws about keeping tadpoles, i used to catch tadpoles and raise them to frogs. but release them when they are frogs


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 23, 2004)

thanks for that


----------



## instar (Aug 23, 2004)

Release them exactly where you got the tadpoles too! dont spread disease ! :wink:


----------



## Springherp (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah what instar said. Chytrid fungus is the main worry...


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 23, 2004)

As dan's said it is very very important to release them in the exact same water body that they were found in. REleasing them in another has the capability of whiping out a whole population of frogs in an area through disease.

Alexahnder

___________________

www.aussiereptiles.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

ashley_morris22 said:


> i went out in my back yard this morning and in my pond there is some tadpoles (they could be green tree frogs or toads both are around)
> ashley




Id just leave them where they are, i would kill for a wild population of frogs in my backyard. How cool!!!

And considering i live in a flat it would be even better!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2004)

http://www.amonline.net.au/herpetology/faq/cane_toad.htm#use


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry, i should have added that if they are cane toads, get yourself some Amphilophus citrinellum (Red devils (south american cichlids)) so they can eat the stinkin pests before they are old enough to morph!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2004)

I didn't know red devils could handle cane toad tadpoles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Get some big enough american cichlids and they will absolutely smash them!! Along with pinkies too!!! I had a male red devil that i got rid of that would draw blood from my hand each time i would clean his tank, he would take the odd pinkie here and there too, and im not talking about mice!! lol


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 23, 2004)

I used to have an oscar cichlid that was like that! He would eat whole mice and would jump completly out of the water to get them.

Are you sure that all large south american cichlids are able to survive eating toads?? It makes sense as to the origional geographic location of toads.

Alexahnder

__________________

www.aussiereptiles.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

i dont know if they will eat toads, but they will sure as hell try! as for the taddies, they will have no chance, even if the devils dont like the taste of them, they will kill them for the fun of it, cause thats what they do! Awesome fish, i have a female ive had for 16 months now and she has so much character. She has her good moods and bad, and she even sulks and chucks tantrums just like a real woman...LOL Just jokes ladies, The Shermin8er loves yas!!


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 23, 2004)

just remember that bufo taddies are still poisonous.

Alexahnder

__________________ 

www.aussiereptiles.com


----------

